# Quest for the nicest....



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

sorry if this is spam or postwhoring or whatever, but i just HAVE to share this.. for sure the nicest butt i have ever seen in my life... so much so it brings a tear to my eye.

mods, if u must, feel free to lock/delete/edit/whatever... if u must.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

and...


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

last one... happy mothers day.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)




----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

looking nice


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd do her. Again.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

da butt


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Very nice, but gotta go with my future wife Anna K.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I would agree, bravo!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i need to leave for a minute


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

those 2 womens are the 2 hottest in the world


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

Death in # said:


> dam i need to leave for a minute


 yeah me too,
have to take a sh*t


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Er Vida Guerra has the best butt....though those two come in a close second.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

crazy wins


----------



## boost (Mar 11, 2004)

[email protected]#k. You guys think that's nice, you gotta see my GF's ass.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

boost said:


> [email protected]#k. You guys think that's nice, you gotta see my GF's ass.


 post a pic then








all pics are very nice


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> boost said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected]#k. You guys think that's nice, you gotta see my GF's ass.
> ...


yes boost

and HOLY sh*t vida guerra is gorgeous among the gorgeous


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

teh win:

No Porn Drew...thanks....This post edited by GG.

Nice *X* Drew


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

the first chick and crazey's are in a tie for me


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Drew said:


> teh win:


 i cant see your pic drew....


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

VERY NICE








I love pink








Chouin


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Very nice fellas.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

boost said:


> [email protected]#k. You guys think that's nice, you gotta see my GF's ass.


 need to see tey pics


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Drew said:


> teh win:
> 
> No Porn Drew...thanks....This post edited by GG.
> 
> Nice *X* Drew


my post was the least revealing in this thread............ If thats "porn" I guess you havent seen the girls kissing girls thread..


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

I LIKE!!!


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

We want more, we want more


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

but those X are very misleading, they have like 4 boobs and 2 other areas


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Much better than the girls kissing thread. MORE PICS


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

i like little shapley bums.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

yum

EDIT Ms_Natt--*Pic removed*. Watch what your pic shows before posting it


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ohhh my

they keep getting better and better...


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

even chocolate ones


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

young ones

Edit: whoops.. didnt see that nipple.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

more Vida...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

one more of Vida


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

so your searching for the perfect ass sly..well here u go :rasp:


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

thePACK said:


> so your searching for the perfect ass sly..well here u go :rasp:


 damn u pack! c*ck blocka!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Just a warning...double check your pic before posting...and make sure it follows in accordance with PFury rules.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the 2nd-b4-last pic atlanta put up wins 2nd place after Vida


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

another fantastic thread...


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm I the only one who finds tags inside sheer panties the worst sh*t ever. My wife thinks I'm crazy cause I make her cut the tags off of all of her sheer panties/lingerie. Just a personal pet peeve of mine.

Black chick is nice Sly, ABB COUPLE OF THOSE WERE NICE BUT i LAUGHED AT A COUPLE (Sorry hit caps, oops)


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

This thread gets me all choked up. You guys have done so well.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


>


 i had this seriess of pics on my old hard drive three tattooed girls with the nicest butts ever... but i deleted them... were absolutley amazing pics...


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

slylie said:


> i like little shapley bums.










that pic looks like she has a package!!!


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

vida and the black girl fo sho!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I am resurrecting this bad boy in honor of Memorial Day...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Kiana


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

UPS special delivery


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

one more


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

fantastic ass!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Kiana


 holy sh*t!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Personally, I'd take this one over the girls kissing girls thread any day..


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

i am the proud father of this thread


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Good and beefy.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

bobme said:


> Good and beefy.


 ewww


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

GREAT THREAD


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

My kind of thread:


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

#2


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

3:


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

4:


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

5:


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

6:


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

7:


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

8:

EDIT MS_NATT: Pic removed for nudity. KEEP IT CLEAN GUYS!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

9:


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

10:


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

11:


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

12


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

13

EDIT MS_NATT: Pic removed.

One more warning and this thread is closed.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

14


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

15


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

16


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

17


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

18


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

19


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

20


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

21


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

22


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

23


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

24


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

25


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

26


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

27


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

28


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

29


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

30


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

31


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

32


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

33


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

34


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

35


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

36


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

37


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

38


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

39


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

40


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

41


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

42


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

43


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

44


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

45


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

That's all I'm done.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

DAMN..45 straight post..step away from the computer


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

the last don, you are my hero for the week


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

very very nice


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Last but not least!!!!

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

That sonnofabitch







I knew Arafat was a p*ssy haha

EDIT Ms_Natt: Pic removed due to nudity.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

For you guys who like hairy women


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats all for now. Hope ya like!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BraveHeart007 said:


> Last but not least!!!!
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> ...


 Due to this being the 3rd pic Ive removed containing nudity this thread is now closed.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Its a shame you guys have to press the limits. Why not make a thread like this and just continue it responsibly within the rules of the site. Guess thats just too much to ask.


----------

